# TBG bands setup for tennis ball?



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Hello there peeps,

I would like to ask you skilled shooters what dimension a band set up should have for shooting tennis balls without failure and no hand slaps. Does anyone have direct experience with shooting tennis balls with slingshots with theraband gold (or maybe 50 80 dankung tubes?)?

Thx for any info.


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Joerg Sprave made one that he used for shooting tennis balls. Though I think it was a Hand Howitzer with a really big pouch.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Oh thanks, it didnt occur to me to search his channel...






So he shoots them with a triple full butterfly tbg bandset and mentions that a tennis ball weighs the same 22mm lead or 25 mm steal ball. So I guess I can go to his band calculator and get the same specs he used.

Thx again Sunchierefram.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

I had a bad experience with a ricochet when I hit a tennis ball by mistake. Needless to say, there are no longer any tennis balls near my backstop.


----------



## TimR (May 22, 2011)

I know it's off topic, but in the interests of safety: I saw someone get hurt with a ricochet off a basketball.

He had a softball bat. He was hitting softballs. Another guy came by carrying a basketball, and he thought hey, I bet I can hit that a long way. What could it hurt?

The guy tossed the basketball, he took a good swing, and SMACK! the bat bounced off the ball back into his head and dropped him.

He wasn't seriously hurt but he did get his bell rung.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

^that's a bummer...lesson learned, I hope.


----------



## TimR (May 22, 2011)

I know what you're thinking.

Did he fire five shots, or six?

No wait, wrong movie. I do know you're all thinking, well, *I* could hit a basketball. I thought so too. Actually I still kind of think so. But seeing it done with disastrous results once, I've so far restrained myself.


----------



## myusername (Oct 5, 2013)

TimR said:


> I know what you're thinking.
> 
> Did he fire five shots, or six?
> 
> No wait, wrong movie. I do know you're all thinking, well, *I* could hit a basketball. I thought so too. Actually I still kind of think so. But seeing it done with disastrous results once, I've so far restrained myself.


didnt he hit the basketball?


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

If you would like some tips on a 3 person vegetable slingshot using tubes, I may be able to assist.... tomatoes make a wonderful sound splatting on the roof 2 houses over :naughty:


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

JonM said:


> If you would like some tips on a 3 person vegetable slingshot using tubes, I may be able to assist.... tomatoes make a wonderful sound splatting on the roof 2 houses over :naughty:


them tomatoes make great ammo out of a 3 person held water balloon slingshot. as do small water melons, cantalopes, lettuce, okra. grapefruits were the best, massive dents into car doors. :slap:


----------

